# Disque dur non reconnu sous Windows



## darkyo (22 Juin 2009)

Bonjour, j'utilise un disque dur externe sous mac os x et donc la première fois on m'a demandé de formater le disque dur sous mac pour le faire fonctionner avec ce dernier. Mais quand je souhaite le connecté sur mon PC sous windows vista, j'entends le  bruit comme quoi un périphérique a été connecté mais il ne s'affiche jamais dans mon poste de travail. Peut-être le format qui ne lui plait pas, je suis en format Mac OS étendu (journalisé) ?


----------



## DeepDark (22 Juin 2009)

Exactement 

Il te faut acheter et installer un logiciel pour pouvoir lire et écrire sur ce disque dur externe depuis Windoz.
(ou si tu ne manipules pas de gros fichiers, le formater en FAT32)

Plus d'infos dans le sujet unique : http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques/partager-un-disque-dur-entre-pc-et-mac-sujet-unique-224576.html


----------

